# HTS Goes To VS... Sonnie Goes To SVS



## Todd Anderson

The news is out... Home Theater Shack (HTS) has been sold to VerticalScope (VS). Founders Sonnie and John are no longer the owners. For most HTS members, this is a surprising turn of events that raises quite a few questions about the future of an invaluable and beloved meeting place for AV enthusiasts. While John will be staying on the HTS staff to support Room EQ Wizard (REW), Sonnie is leaving to lay new roots in the audio industry. I recently caught up with Sonnie to find out more about the HTS sale deal and his new audio plans.








*The first question everyone is going to ask is why did you and John decide to sell HTS?*
There were a few personal reasons for both of us, and additionally, for me, the site was beginning to need a lot of attention on the back-end. There is quite a bit that goes into maintaining a forum and it reached a point to where I didn't have the necessary time to tackle all of the issues that needed to be addressed. John and I have other jobs, own other businesses, and have obligations. What started out as a fun hobby turned into a LOT of work for me, and not the kind of work I really cared for. I simply could not keep it up and this was the best decision for the both of us.

*Are you concerned the forum is going to undergo significant changes?*
Absolutely not! This was a prerequisite for the purchaser, and there were several interested buyers. Obviously no one can control what ultimately happens after a sale like this, but it’s easy enough to look at the potential buyer’s track record and see how they've handled similar purchases. VerticalScope is a reputable company with proven success in the forum business, and have successfully integrated seamlessly with forums purchased in the past. John and I are very pleased with the fact VS was interested and ended-up as the new owners.

*So now you’re working at SVS. How did this come about and what will you be doing?*
It was all about timing. My initial thoughts were to sell HTS and look for something that I could do in the audio industry… and hopefully work from home. I have a couple of other businesses, but the economy has adversely affected them. Not only has my personal insurance increased tremendously, but also employee insurance. That goes hand-in-hand with the rising costs of employees, gas, and goods... all of which are relied upon to maintain those businesses. My wife and I could survive, but we could also see ourselves potentially depleting our future retirement trying to survive. It made sense to look for something that would be financially beneficial for my wife and I. It just so happened that SVS was looking for someone to join their customer service team, and after talking to Ed Mullen about a position in the company, it all jelled together nicely. SVS is very peticular about who they hire and the interview process is quite extensive, so I feel extremely privileged to work for such a fine company. In fact, I could not think of a better company to work for... with great products that provide a tremendous bang for the buck... and I am part of the absolute best customer service team on the planet. I am officially a Customer Service Associate and will handle sales and technical support via phone, chat, and email. I will spend quite a bit of time with customers helping them to integrate their new SVS subs into their home systems. It really isn't much different than what I was doing at HTS, although I was finding less time to help forum members because of the amount of work needed to run the site. Now, I will be able to help customers every day, and I have to say it is very gratifying to help others in this capacity. It just doesn't get any better.

*In your opinion, what do you think the future holds for HTS?*
I can't look into my crystal ball and tell you what will happen with HTS, but if VerticalScope runs it like they say they will, HTS is going to grow to be the premier no-nonsense information source for home theater and audio enthusiasts. They have the ability to extend the site’s reach, and with the type of respected forum HTS has become... with the kind of member base this forum has developed, it will reach amazing levels of success. Simply put, there’s not a cleaner, safer, forum with membership consisting of the maturity level of HTS members. The staff, the members, and the overall community are unmatched. I am seriously excited for HTS and its future. Once again, I thank everyone for all you have done to help make HTS what is today, and I wish HTS and VS the very best!


_Image Credit: SVS Sound_


----------



## Phillips

Hi Sonnie all the best in your new venture, i am really sure you enjoy your new work (always a huge bonus).

Thanks again


----------



## JBrax

Wow! That's very unexpected news and wish you the best in your endeavors with SVS. I am the owner of one of their subs and must say the experience was second to none from beginning to end. I continue to be impressed daily with my PB12-NSD. I guess we will all find out if HTS continues down the same path of excellence. Any word on current staff staying on in the same capacities?


----------



## Sonnie

Thanks guys.

As far as I know I am the only one that is no longer on staff. Everyone else seems to be fine with staying, which I would have expected no less from these guys. I fully believe they are dedicated to making sure HTS remains the same or better... just as I feel VS is committed to doing the same.


----------



## Mike0206

So Sonnie are you gonna go with a complete SVS speaker system now that you sold off all your other stuff? Of course it would make sense to have one since you'll be able to give first hand experience in customer service relations. Congrats on the new venture and sad to see you leave the staff here at HTS.


----------



## Sonnie

Already done... a full Ultra system. :bigsmile:

I was fond of the Ultras when we reviewed them a while back, just thought they were a tad bass heavy, but I sat them down right where my Montis were sitting and using the Montis' Audyssey setting... they sound great. The bass is tamed due to equalization vs. no equalization during the speaker event. And I am dead serious when I say they sound great. My jaw dropped when I played Cassondra Wilson _Strange Fruit_. Joe heard them too when he came down to pick up the subs. We never tried this location during the review, but I can tell you I ain't moving them an inch. I admit I was not crazy about moving the Montis out, but I was also relieved far beyond expectations after hearing the Ultras as they are now. I will be looking forward to some of these guys who heard the Montis getting to hear the Ultras.


----------



## Mike0206

Sonnie said:


> Already done... a full Ultra system. :bigsmile: I was fond of the Ultras when we reviewed them a while back, just thought they were a tad bass heavy, but I sat them down right where my Montis were sitting and using the Montis' Audyssey setting... they sound great. The bass is tamed due to equalization vs. no equalization during the speaker event. And I am dead serious when I say they sound great. My jaw dropped when I played Cassondra Wilson Strange Fruit. Joe heard them too when he came down to pick up the subs. We never tried this location during the review, but I can tell you I ain't moving them an inch. I admit I was not crazy about moving the Montis out, but I was also relieved far beyond expectations after hearing the Ultras as they are now. I will be looking forward to some of these guys who heard the Montis getting to hear the Ultras.


 Very Cool! When the ultras first came out I was contemplating getting a full system as well but I got way too good of a deal on my current system to pass it up. Maybe in the future? Congrats on the new system and on the new position!


----------



## GusGus748s

Sonnie,

I wish you the best for you and the family. It was great knowing you and having your help. SVS is an excellent company, and they have gained an asset.


----------



## Savjac

Sonnie

I wish you the very best in your new venture, this almost sounds like a dream come true as I am sure some of us were indeed quite the headache. :innocent:

I do hope to be able to call you one day and say, "I'll Take Two"

May the brightest of futures be your horizon today. You're a good man Sonnie and SVS will indeed be proud to have you as part of their family. :clap:

...maybe i will need way more than two.....


----------



## cr136124

Sonnie all the best for you and your family in the future.

One thing to mention in the first post, if Todd is referring to Ed (Director of Technology & Customer Relations at SVS), then his last name is Mullen and not Mullins. 

Unless he is referring to another person.

Anyway, good luck and once again all the best for you!


----------



## Sonnie

Thanks guys... and totally my fault on the spelling of Ed's last name, I think (unless Todd changed it). I just wasn't paying attention. Talk with him daily and see his name fifty-eleven times a day, you think I would know how to spell it. :whistling:


----------



## tcarcio

Sonnie thanks for all your hard work and advice that helped make this forum what it is today. SVS's gain is our loss. Good luck and God bless. :T


----------



## B- one

Congrats on the new gig Sonnie! I hope everything works out great for you! I also hope to buy some subs from Svs in the future I love the outlet deals but may go new only time will tell.


----------



## Todd Anderson

tcarcio said:


> Sonnie thanks for all your hard work and advice that helped make this forum what it is today. SVS's gain is our loss. Good luck and God bless. :T


Well said


----------



## brwsaw

Sonnie said:


> Already done... a full Ultra system. :bigsmile:
> 
> I ain't moving them an inch


Famous last words!

Best of luck, hope you and your family benefit.


Blair


----------



## Sonnie

Yeah really... how many times have I said I am happy and I am not upgrading or changing anything else. I think that was about fifty-eleven pieces of equipment ago.

Thanks you guys also for the best wishes.


----------



## B- one

Sonnie said:


> Yeah really... how many times have I said I am happy and I am not upgrading or changing anything else. I think that was about fifty-eleven pieces of equipment ago. Thanks you guys also for the best wishes.


Can't wait to see the sweet new pic's!!! :foottap:


----------



## Robert Zohn

Sonnie, Wendy and I wish you the very best in your future endives! You have always made me feel at home here and we very sincerely appreciate all of the support and friendship you have so graciously given us. 

Hope to work with you again and until that day let's always keep in touch.

All my very best!

-Robert


----------



## moparz10

Sonnie wish you the best in your new venture and hope to see more of you as a member once you get settled in.


----------



## Randie

Sonnie, I too, wish you the best and know I'll be ordering a 2nd 13 Ultra soon. Have fun with your new path. Enjoy every moment. Be happy!


----------



## phillihp23

I discovered HTS Forum about 2 years ago and found it to be the best forum I have ever joined. You will be missed Sonnie. Congrats on finding new opportunities to prosper and benefit your family through the future years. 

As for HTS, well I guess we will all wait and see how the future unfolds. Hopefully based on the fact that its a forum it will continue to be as good or better in the future, as we the forum members and the staff haven't really changed.


----------



## Sonnie

Thanks everyone... I appreciate your kind words!


----------



## gorb

Congrats on the new job. I bet working for SVS will be nice


----------



## labman1

Congrats on your new position at SVS! I have always enjoyed the Shack and it has and will be a valuable forum for HT info.!


----------



## theJman

Hmmm, so does this mean the next time I want to review an SVS sub I should be contacting you instead of Ed? Maybe it's time I see how the PB-2000 stacks up to the LV12R... 

All kidding aside, I wish you a lot of luck in your new gig.


----------



## JQueen

I feel like my job just got bought out by corporate and we are waiting to see the changes lol.. On a serious not Congrats Sonnie on your new opportunities.


----------



## Sonnie

Thanks fellas... I am really enjoying working with SVS thus far. Great group of guys to work with, which made the transition from HTS to SVS very smooth, as I moved from one great group of guys to another.


----------



## tonyvdb

Congratulations Sonnie on your new position with SVS. You will most surly be missed as the head cook and bottle washer here at the HTS but as you have said you will still participate so thats a good thing. 
Take care my friend and keep in touch.


----------



## Greenster

Sad to see both of you go but I am sure that we will still see you guys on this forum. Thanks for all you have done here. SVS is a great company. I bought a PB12-NSD and loved it. When I found out about the new PB2000 I took them up on their trade up program and got one. I was pleasantly surprised by their customer service, which now has me saving for their ultra speakers. You guys will be a great asset to them.


----------



## Sonnie

Thank Tony and Rich... appreciate the kind words and best wishes.


----------



## Peter Loeser

theJman said:


> Hmmm, so does this mean the next time I want to review an SVS sub I should be contacting you instead of Ed? Maybe it's time I see how the PB-2000 stacks up to the LV12R...


And if you happen to stumble upon a pair of SB-2000s... :whistling:

Very glad to hear the transition has gone smoothly. SVS will soon realize what it has been lacking until now... a hillbilly!


----------



## Sonnie

Ha... they have a bona fide country ******* hillbilly now!!!

Funny you should mention dual SB-2000's, as I have a pair I JUST got done setting up in my room for testing and came in here to grab my laptop to do some measurements. :bigsmile:


----------



## pddufrene

Congrats Sonnie! Sad to see you go, but you definitely got yourself a dream job, good luck and enjoy!

P.S.
Geaux Tigers!!!!
Lol


----------



## Sonnie

Thanks and ROLL TIDE! :bigsmile:


----------



## beyond 1000

Best audio company out there. Got their new PB13 Ultra and it's been a love affair for me with SVSound. Check out my review of the unit on the SVS website. It's the very first review done on the 13Ultra.


----------



## Picture_Shooter

Sonnie said:


> Already done... a full Ultra system. :bigsmile:
> 
> I was fond of the Ultras when we reviewed them a while back, just thought they were a tad bass heavy, but I sat them down right where my Montis were sitting and using the Montis' Audyssey setting... they sound great. The bass is tamed due to equalization vs. no equalization during the speaker event. And I am dead serious when I say they sound great. My jaw dropped when I played Cassondra Wilson _Strange Fruit_. Joe heard them too when he came down to pick up the subs. We never tried this location during the review, but I can tell you I ain't moving them an inch. I admit I was not crazy about moving the Montis out, but I was also relieved far beyond expectations after hearing the Ultras as they are now. I will be looking forward to some of these guys who heard the Montis getting to hear the Ultras.



Congrats Sonny!!


----------



## Dwight Angus

Yes congrats Sonnie. SVS is a great company with a top notch Customer Support Team.


----------



## Sonnie

Thanks guys!


----------



## Sevenfeet

Just now reading the news. Surprised and you guys gave us more information on the whys of the deal than we all deserve but I appreciate the candor. Good luck with the new gig. I have a PC12-NSD on my wish list.


----------



## robbo266317

Sevenfeet said:


> Just now reading the news. Surprised and you guys gave us more information on the whys of the deal than we all deserve but I appreciate the candor. Good luck with the new gig. I have a PC12-NSD on my wish list.


Having known Sonnie for several years now it is not surprising that he was as open as he has been. He is really someone who I admire and look up to. 

I wish him all the best for the future and hope he is a part of HTS for a long time to come.

-Bill


----------



## bkeeler10

Well Sonnie, I guess this explains the shedding of brand new gear in the last couple months. After all the raving, I couldn't believe you were ditching the Montis especially. I suspected something was up and worried there were personal challenges that forced the selling. I'm glad to hear there was a more positive reason and that you're satisfied with the changes.

More importantly, congratulations on the new position and adventure and direction. Thanks for being instrumental in building this great forum. I wish you well and hope that you won't be a stranger around these parts.


----------



## Sonnie

I appreciate the kind words and best wishes. I am indeed enjoying my position with SVS... it is fun... and I work with some really nice folks. Of course I would expect nothing less from SVS.

Yeah, when I starting dumping all my stuff... I had several folks thought I was in trouble, but it is all good. It is truly amazing how _little_ difference there is between a $14-15K speaker system and a $3-4K speaker system. I am not really surprised being the Ultra system was designed by Mark Mason, formerly of PSB. This entire system seems to have settled in nicely... and I certainly ain't done! :bigsmile:


----------

